# What classic TV series are you getting bored watching again & again?



## i_am_Lois (Jan 28, 2014)

You know the show backwards & forwards, since they've been repeated so many times. I'm not entertained anymore with Bonanza, The Twilight Zone, The Dick Van Dyke Show, Gilligan's Island, The Golden Girls, Gunsmoke, and Leave It To Beaver.


----------



## Ina (Jan 28, 2014)

Law and Order


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 28, 2014)

Those shows were good at the time for me to watch, but I can't handle watching them now.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 28, 2014)

They ran the original A Team a while back and watched that due to being infatuated with George Peppard but didn't enjoy the show as much as first time round.  Or at all really.

Wagon Train got a gig for a while, I only managed one episode of that.  I can't believe we thought that was so great back then, my gawd it was corny.

Gimme new stuff.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 28, 2014)

My kids still watch the A-team, and Knightrider!

The only things I really enjoy re-watching are things like Brideshead revisited, and the original John le Carres. Very British of course!


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 28, 2014)

I still like seeing old TV shows from the 1950's-early 60's. 

Andy Griffith show is still golden to me, the first few years in black and white, Barney was on there and Floyd the Barber, Barney left after 2 or maybe 3 seasons. I'm too lazy to go to google and find out for sure. After Barney left and then Goober showed up, it went down hill rapidly.

Oh I know it's later but Laverne and Shirley, that got old and also Happy Days was never funny enough for me. Can't watch Kojak.


----------



## Ina (Jan 28, 2014)

We are just starting to get English programs lately. I find the different slangs fun to figure out.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 28, 2014)

The old UK coppers shows are getting late night gigs here at the moment. Gideons Way etc.  Wasn't a great fan originally and life's too short to watch them again but they were very popular with most, probably still are with many.  The Avengers and Dangerman have been running recently. Loved 'em then, can't watch them now.  Over it.

Couldn't handle Brideshead again.  My god that was hard work enough to watch back in the day.  I really didn't give a rats what happened to any of them.  Expensively produced soap opera.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 28, 2014)

Ina said:


> We are just starting to get English programs lately. I find the different slangs fun to figure out.



You'll know you've graduated when you can follow the dialogue of Taggart!  Those Scottish murrrrrdahs and crime shows are like watching foreign language movies with no subtitles.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 28, 2014)

That has become a catchphrase over here....we have a murrrdrrrr!
l
going out to dinner with two Scots on Saturday; that will get my ear in again!


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 28, 2014)

I first watched Castle in NZ!


----------



## Ina (Jan 28, 2014)

Di, I can't wait. I even have a T-shirt that says, "The Truely Educated Never Graduate." Bring on the UK slang.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 28, 2014)

Finding Bigfoot. It's the same thing week after week except for the location. Shhhhh...that's gotta be a Squatch. :bashcomp:


----------



## That Guy (Jan 29, 2014)

All of them.  But, I watch anyway.  It is the boobtoob after all...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 29, 2014)

If it's trending on Twitter or frequently discussed on Facebook I probably won't like it. To me, most of what is "new and wonderful" is garbage.

Give me the oldies any day. Our nostalgia channel here (MeTV) has all the old Westerns, sitcoms and detective shows and that's fine by me. I can still watch _The Honeymooners, Dick van Dyke, Twilight Zone, Kojak, Columbo, Gunsmoke_, etc. and never get too burned out. 

Just when I start to get bored with them they change up the schedule (maybe every 6 months) by putting a few shows on hiatus and bringing in a few new-old ones. 

Still, there are some I just can't watch - _Gilligan's Island, Rhoda_, _Lost in Space_, a few others - either because they don't seem funny anymore (_Gilligan's Island_) or I just never liked them to begin with (_Rhoda, Lost in Space_). 

What's the alternative? 

I looked at _TV Guide_'s list of the 130 most popular shows. I have never seen a single episode of the majority of them. For a while I enjoyed #28, _Big Bang Theory_, and I still enjoy reruns of #30, _Two and A Half Men_ and #45, _Criminal Minds_, when I'm in my Sherlock Holmes mode; all the rest I either gave up on long ago (#109, _Saturday Night Live_) or we just don't get the right channels (HBO2, _Game of Thrones_).

If I'm curious about a show I'll watch a few episodes on YouTube or one of the other streaming sites; if I really like it I'll download the entire series. But of _TV Guide_'s 130 listed shows, only one or two are currently what I would call favorites. 

I will _continue _to claim that I was born too late.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 29, 2014)

I love Colombo; basically as you know what happens from the beginning you don't have to remember anything, so you can watch repeats too!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 29, 2014)

Peter Falk was a great actor, whether doing drama, comedy or (as with _Columbo_) a combination of both. He got a lot of big-name guest stars on there as well - always a sign that he "played nice" with his fellow actors.


----------



## GDAD (Jan 30, 2014)

Orange County: motor Bikes with the TUTTLES, The father & sons. What a lot of Garbage!:sleeping::blah::what:


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 30, 2014)

_Do you still get Monk over there, i just love that guy he played the part so well, wish they would repeat it._


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 30, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _Do you still get Monk over there, i just love that guy he played the part so well, wish they would repeat it._



_Monk_ was a great show - I watched it religiously for its 7-year run. We still get reruns, at least on MY local channels.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 30, 2014)

We get re-runs too


----------



## Sid (Jan 30, 2014)

"What classic TV series are you getting bored watching again & again?" 
     None of them. Why keep watching them?


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jan 30, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> I love Colombo; basically as you know what happens from the beginning you don't have to remember anything, so you can watch repeats too!



Another Peter Falk/Columbo fan here.   :cheers:


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 17, 2014)

I believe "The Andy Griffith show" was the best comedy tv show ever made. But, I have watched all of the episodes over and over again and won't watch again. Same thing with "The Twilight Zone" original.  A really good comedy is "Gomer Pyle USMC ." I haven't seen all of them yet. Another good one is "Mama's Family."


----------



## Pappy (Feb 18, 2014)

I never liked Mash when it first aired so didn't watch it. Fast forward to present.....got watching it and have seen every show at least twice.

my favorites are Andy Griffith and Don Knotts. Great casting on someone's part.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 18, 2014)

I used to enjoy watching most shows (mentioned above), but lately, If it isn't an important news/sport event,

Jeopardy or a Seinfeld rerun I never even turn the damned thing on.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 18, 2014)

Well, I hate to say it Lois, but the Golden Girls finally got to me after a weekend marathon, LOL!  But I can go back and watch one or two at a time now:lofl:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 18, 2014)

ditto


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 18, 2014)

I still love Andy and Barney, but I don't have cable/dish so I don't see it much.  Youtube will have an occasional episode I think, if I want to watch.  I think Rod Serling was kind of a Stephen King of his time  I think Serling was way more talented though, just my thoughts Denise


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 18, 2014)

Rod Serling didn't write books that I am aware of. He wrote teleplays, etc. King writes books and sometimes works with the screen writers concerning movies made from his books. I also feel Serling was a better writer, although I do like a lot of what King has done. Serling died at a young age, and King is still writing. An interesting note: Like Hitchcock, King has made a cameo appearance of a lot of the movies based on his books. It is fun to look for him in those movies.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 19, 2014)

I think King's writing changed at about the mid-point of his career - it became much harsher, much more graphic. Serling, being confined by the rules of TV, did what I think was a superb job of creating suspense and surprise twists in his shows, without resorting to blood and guts like King.

Still, there's always a market for ALL genres, I suppose ... suspense AND horror.


----------

